# hauling your bike?



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

the trails im gonna be riding are about 15 miles from where i live. i can fit the bike in the back of my car but just barely and with the axles being nutted i dont want to remove wheels. i need a cheap rack (roof or back) that i can trust to haul her to the trails? her's a side shot of my old cage. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i guess everybody just rides the bikes to the sweet spots :skep:


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Get a roof rack, the ones that sit on your bumper will cause the bumper to sag over time.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

any recommendations? im not lookin for bling, just something affordable, simple, and trustworthy


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

It will look silly driving on the highway with that on your roof? Those are close to 600lbs, right?

I would suggest a truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Joseay said:


> It will look silly driving on the highway with that on your roof? Those are close to 600lbs, right?
> 
> I would suggest a truck.:thumbsup:


Lol I think that is his motorbike and the car is that white one in the background. I think he needs suggestions on transporting the new p1 around 

Taking off the front tire isnt all that bad. But a roof rack would be the way to go.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Without a stretch-kit, the bar-spread on a coupe is so narrow that it'll probably only be able to run fork-mount trays. Stretch-kit's another $100, and all that mess on top of an SI will look like poo. The best solution is installing a receiver-hitch to plug a bike rack into. There are probably some bolt-on options for the civic. That is if your car has the balls to lug around the additional 35 or so pounds the hitch weighs  Not a cheap option as requested, but the best one.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

no, that was my 07' r6. i sold it and now just own the P.1. btw, that car is packin 160 squirrels under the hood  the r6 only had 105


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Dig that R6. A Turbo and a tune with over 275 hp on an r1 is nuts! Buddy of mine (glad he is still alive) is all in to yamaha's and R1's...


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

I picked up a Yakima King Joe 2 from my lbs and I really like it. The lower frame rests on your license plate (just below the numbers) as opposed to your bumper, so no need to worry about damaging your bumper. I've had it out on the interstate and it stays pretty steady even in high winds. In one month i'm taking it on a 750mi journey and I feel pretty confident.
I looked up your model on the fit sheet that came with it and it give measurements for your car. (Civic SI 2dr hbk. 02-05) so it should fit...


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I think a hitch and a hitch rack are the way to go, personally. The advantages over a roof rack are:

Doesn't effect gas mileage as much when hauling a bike
Doesn't effect gas mileage at all when not hauling a bike
Doesn't leave a big, ugly rack on the top of your car when you aren't using it (some people like how racks look, though)
Less chance of damaging your car, either by the mounts, or dropping your bike.



I bought a cheap 1.25" hitch and an Xport flatbed rack for my girlfriends Passat. No troubles with either, and they've served us very well. Everyone kept telling her to get a roof rack, but all I could picture was a 5'0" girl dropping a bike down the side of a brand spanking new $30K car. Yea, that would be bad thing. 

Plus, if we ever need, the hitch gives the option of towing a small trailer if needed. Most cars are capable of towing a good 1000 lbs or so.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

x 2 on the hitch rack...

My set-up is a Yakima 2 bike on a 1 1/4 u-haul hitch. Picture is from when I first got the hitch and rack installed and took the bike for the first ride


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Diggin' the Nor*Cal love


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Word! Even have East Bay props with the Hellcat Records on there too! My entire family is spread throughout the bay area (San Mateo, Foster City, Pacifica, Half Moon Bay, Oakland, and Woodside) Moving out of Oklahoma in August on my way to the Seattle/Tacoma area, not quite the same but good enough for me!


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice! Im goin' to half moon bay actually next week lol. Seattle man.. I wanna move up there. You should love it! If your ever in chico... shoot me a pm.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Choncey said:


> Very nice! Im goin' to half moon bay actually next week lol. Seattle man.. I wanna move up there. You should love it! If your ever in chico... shoot me a pm.


For sure! While you are there hit up the Happy Cooker, awesome food...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

A hitch receiver carrier is THE best way to go. Second best is removing your front wheel and putting inside the car. No big deal. You should have tools with you anyway so add a socket to the box. 

I have a Thule T2 hitch carrier on my Passat wagon. In the winter I don't like salt and grime on my DJ so I fold down the seats and place the entire bike (wheels on) right inside lying flat. I am in the process of building a mini fork holder so I can take off my wheel and mount to the holder inside of the car to keep the bike upright. The holder is a hub bolted to a 2x4. Of course life is easy with a 20mm front wheel and Maxle. But I need the bike upright inside of the car for when I travel to spots and bring the DH bikes. That gives me half of the room for tools and gear inside of the car. DH bike on the carrier, DJ inside with gear. Perfect.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> A hitch receiver carrier is THE best way to go. Second best is removing your front wheel and putting inside the car. No big deal. You should have tools with you anyway so add a socket to the box.
> 
> I have a Thule T2 hitch carrier on my Passat wagon. In the winter I don't like salt and grime on my DJ so I fold down the seats and place the entire bike (wheels on) right inside lying flat. I am in the process of building a mini fork holder so I can take off my wheel and mount to the holder inside of the car to keep the bike upright. The holder is a hub bolted to a 2x4. Of course life is easy with a 20mm front wheel and Maxle. But I need the bike upright inside of the car for when I travel to spots and bring the DH bikes. That gives me half of the room for tools and gear inside of the car. DH bike on the carrier, DJ inside with gear. Perfect.


Bolted a fork mount on the lid in the back of my car the first day I bought it when I got home from the dealership. Costs less than $20 for the mount and hardware, can't beat that It actually fits 2 bikes even.... Very nice when you have to leave your gear unattended for a little while or it rains


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

JGill said:


> x 2 on the hitch rack...
> 
> My set-up is a Yakima 2 bike on a 1 1/4 u-haul hitch. Picture is from when I first got the hitch and rack installed and took the bike for the first ride


JGill, how much was that entire set-up?


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Roof racks are in










https://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1671362


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

AIRADDICT said:


> JGill, how much was that entire set-up?


Hitch was $120 and rack was $325. Mine is the Hold Up 1 1/4. You can find another rack for alot less though that will work...

http://yakima.com/
http://www.thuleracks.com/


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Additional (previously unstated) hitch-rack benefits:

Being able to drive into parking garages, drive-thru's etc.

No bugs and debris smacking your bike at 75mph.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the more pressing question here is will your stock P-1 wheels hold up to being strapped to the roof of your car?


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

just what i was thinking man. if i strap it down too tight, boom, taco wheel salad


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Having a convenient, well made, sturdy bike rack is worth the money. The wheels down trailer hitch type are super convenient and bike stays put, it costs $300-$400 typically though, I gots the Saris one, its been on lots of trips, rain, dirt, etc. still works great.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tray-type hitch racks are nice. But they are SO heavy and bulky, especially if you up the capacity to four bikes. I use a Thule Expressway 4-bike that stays on the car 24/7. It's simple and functional. Tray systems have more working parts that could possibly break or be affected by the elements. I would only go for one if my frame didn't fit on a standard two-arm hitch rack.


----------

